# Has anyone tried a senior's cruise?



## Buster'sGrandad (Mar 21, 2012)

It's something I have always wanted to do, a cruise that is, the seniors part is optional. The prices always seem to be so crazy, but I still dream of sitting down at the Captain's table one night dressed up to the nines before retiring to my cabin with a cocktail or three.

Does anyone here have good or bad experience of booking a cruise that they can share?


----------

